
Elrond Network: Change in Consensus and Randomness Source - iamjustvisiting
https://medium.com/elrondnetwork/elrond-improvement-change-in-consensus-and-randomness-source-d764a3fad35
======
robertsasu
0-predictable, un-biasable, cryptographically secure blockchain of random seed
for consensus group selection & 2-round pBFT consensus scheme.

